# Muhammed the Muslim prophet



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

I AM NOT MUSLIM ................
now that that is out of your head let's talk about the subject at hand
I am was originally going to make the post about his type I found a hard time typing him because after reading about the guy I was puzzled and caught in awe of course I made sure to read from neutral non-Muslim sources philosophers who simply admired him for his achievements and leadership. What puzzled me about typing him is that he almost shows 6 cognitive functions at a very complex level he show Ne\Ni\Te\Ti\Fe\Fi He's almost like an anime protagonist or something
but what I really want to discuss here is why do we not study him and his friends more Muhammed was one of if not the greatest leader mankind has ever witnessed I've read about a lot of people including Napoleon, Alexander, Julius Ceaser and many more yet none of them aspired to the greatness of command, man management and strategy that Muhammed has achieved in less than 5 decades Muhammed created an empire that purged both Persia and Rome united that's like creating an empire right now that destroys both America and Russia united his deeds are worthy of legends
we study Napoleon we study Ceaser we study Alexander why not these guys why are we so afraid of Muslim culture why not treat it like any other study it take the good stuff and leave the rest behind
Khalid Ibn Alwalid makes for the perfect ESTP he was a fighter without equal and a great tactician as well
Ali Ibn Abe Talib Makes a great ISTP he was a great judge and had an amazing Ti
Omar Ibn Alkhatab was a marvelous ENTJ\ESTJ not sure which one he was feared and loved and was a great leader as well
it's a very rich history yet people seem so afraid of it as if they're scared that they're going to accept it or something I know the media has a big hand in this I have met some Muslims awhile ago and asked them why do they hold so dear to a religion that creates the likes of Isis and Al-qaida they said that they do not even recognize these guys as Muslims to begin with it's like claiming to be American and blowing the parliament building in Britain you think American will be blamed for that? same goes here they talked a very good argument
and it doesn't just stop here through out Muslim history great leaders have emerged capable of strategies that allowed them to overcome great disadvantages why are we not making use of these rich experiences is a puzzle to me


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Muhammad is an INFP, with an unusually strong Te, which is to be expected from an orphan who never fitted in. But this is a precarious typing, thanks to the precarious resources we have on him. All religious leaders are exaggerated to hell and beyond. 

I will however confirm Umar ibn al Khattab's type. He was an ENTJ, one of the best. Khalid is a shot in the dark, given his skills in battle strategy, you could type him INTJ too, but he was never absent-minded like an INTJ. ESTP sounds like a compromise on him, and I think I can settle for that compromise. Ali ibn Abi Talib was definitely an INTJ. Confident, decisive, knowledgeable, wise, master-planner ... INTJ stereotype really. Another noteworthy personality from the Islamic canon is Uthman ibn e Affan. I think he'd be an ISFJ; he was known for his modesty and shyness. I'm not sure about Abu Bakr, the first Caliph however. He too is extremely exaggerated.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

You can't accurately type people you don't know. You have no access to Muhammed's cognitive profile.


----------



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

Stawker said:


> Muhammad is an INFP, with an unusually strong Te, which is to be expected from an orphan who never fitted in. But this is a precarious typing, thanks to the precarious resources we have on him. All religious leaders are exaggerated to hell and beyond.
> 
> I will however confirm Umar ibn al Khattab's type. He was an ENTJ, one of the best. Khalid is a shot in the dark, given his skills in battle strategy, you could type him INTJ too, but he was never absent-minded like an INTJ. ESTP sounds like a compromise on him, and I think I can settle for that compromise. Ali ibn Abi Talib was definitely an INTJ. Confident, decisive, knowledgeable, wise, master-planner ... INTJ stereotype really. Another noteworthy personality from the Islamic canon is Uthman ibn e Affan. I think he'd be an ISFJ; he was known for his modesty and shyness. I'm not sure about Abu Bakr, the first Caliph however. He too is extremely exaggerated.


I doubt Muhammed is an INFP he designed systems in Saudia Arabia that are still working to this day and working efficiently nonetheless and they weren't even modified not that they don't need modification but they still make a very good base to draw from that sounds like Ni to me

Perhaps Khalid is an ENTP then I mean he kinda does resemble Alexander the great doesn't he I typed him as an ESTP because of his absurd badassery in the battlefield


----------



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

I would go for INFJ for Uthman however he was known for being shy but still he was a pretty good strategist and developed a pretty strong army and Navy
Abu Bakr is also a puzzle to type of course for the same reason as Muhammed but I think the way he accepted Muhammed despite all of what others say seems ENTPish due to their inferior Si ENTPs have a natural hate and unacceptability for tradition


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Kay dash said:


> I doubt Muhammed is an INFP he designed systems in Saudia Arabia that are still working to this day and working efficiently nonetheless and they weren't even modified not that they don't need modification but they still make a very good base to draw from that sounds like Ni to me
> 
> Perhaps Khalid is an ENTP then I mean he kinda does resemble Alexander the great doesn't he I typed him as an ESTP because of his absurd badassery in the battlefield


The weak point of INFPs is that they are typically too idealistic to affect real change, relying on Fi to judge and advocating for principles even if those principles are not practical. An INFP with the stipulation of well-developed Te would have more of a shot at implementing working systems. Ni is very useful for the project, but I would suggest less important than Te.


----------



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

Are you saying that Muhammed's religion WAS actually revealed to him cause if not I don't see how is he idealistic further more Muhammed forced this religion down the throats of people that had a previous religion and not only that but they were the center of that religion which is idolatry that sounds like something only an extrovert would be able to pull not to mention how much he was able to change them after they joined his side


----------



## Bulletproof_Napoleon (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm not a Muslim. But I lived in a country populated by Muslims.

The thing about Muslims is that when they get together to listen to a preacher they broadcast the preach from big speakers for everyone to hear. So even though I'm not a Muslim, I heard about Muhammad like 3-4 times a day as there were many mosques everywhere.

One main reason why the history of Islamic cultures and empires isn't as well-known as their Western counterpart is because they intentionally isolate themselves from the non-Muslims for centuries. There was a period when Arab was so advanced in math and was respected for it. But then, they decided to withdraw from the rest of the world to prevent non-Muslim foreigners to come to their country to learn about their knowledge as they feared the influence of those foreigners might disrupt the established norms and structure within the country. I heard they even went as far as to destroy their findings in math and science to prevent 

The rest of the Muslims in the world once thought of Arab and Arabians as their role model(not so much these days)so they did the same thing that Arab did.

Back in early 2000s, there was a tsunami somewhere in Indonesia which took so many lives. The whole ASEAN and basically almost every nation in the world wanted to help them. But I heard the locals made it harder for the aid to be distributed for there were some strategic areas within their land in which non-Muslims were not allowed to visit.

So I don't think the Islamic history isn't well known because the world fear them but because they have once discriminated the rest of the world(I couldn't tell if they still do today).

Talks about Muhammad, he's often described like an ESTJ; strict, no-nonsense, in-charge type of person. Unlike Jesus, he wasn't an idealist who dreamt about worldwide peace and love and stuff. Rather, he took reality as it is and write a rule upon how to deal with it. His messages in the Quran are direct, procedural and clear. Also, he has the guts to embrace the darker or the dirtier side of the world such as lust, hatred, greed, etc; he wrote the rules about killing(no, not about killing as much as possible. Rather, in a war, since one would have to kill the enemies he should do so by inflicting the least pain possible. So one should just kill his enemies quickly. Torturing is not allowed), war(he accepted the fact that war is inevitable. But that isn't the reason to let people battle each other all the time), slavery(I don't know anything about this one)and heck, he even wrote about how a couple of married lovers should do sex. He was also avoiding iconoclasm by forbidding people to paint or draw a portrait of himself further stating his position as merely a messenger of Islam. Also, the way Muslims pray, dress and celebrate their events are described in details so he seem to be a sort of person who paid a lot of attention about how things should be done.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Kay dash said:


> Are you saying that Muhammed's religion WAS actually revealed to him cause if not I don't see how is he idealistic further more Muhammed forced this religion down the throats of people that had a previous religion and not only that but they were the center of that religion which is idolatry that sounds like something only an extrovert would be able to pull not to mention how much he was able to change them after they joined his side


Why would the program need to be divinely revealed to him for his views to qualify as idealism? Wanting a change implemented because it would advance certain qualities that the subject values and sees as being integral to building a better society is pretty typical of Fi. Islam carries with it a set of values that differs from other religions and from what preceded it. Choosing to advance those values is quite idealistic.

Being an extrovert would help, though certain introverted types can also be good at playing people, e.g. INFJ. The thing is that seems to be more of an Fe thing, which would contradict my earlier point of him being an Fi-dom. Ni-Fe, maybe? They are both useful functions for the project in question and, based on what I have heard about other, similar functional combinations, Ni-Fe should be able to simulate Fi.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Kay dash said:


> I doubt Muhammed is an INFP he designed systems in Saudia Arabia that are still working to this day and working efficiently nonetheless and they weren't even modified not that they don't need modification but they still make a very good base to draw from that sounds like Ni to me
> 
> Perhaps Khalid is an ENTP then I mean he kinda does resemble Alexander the great doesn't he I typed him as an ESTP because of his absurd badassery in the battlefield


The systems that are working now were designed by Umar, not Muhammad. Muhammad didn't really do much managerial tasks. Even in his lifetime, that stuff was mostly handled by his advisers, Abu Bakr and Umar.


----------



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

Stawker said:


> The systems that are working now were designed by Umar, not Muhammad. Muhammad didn't really do much managerial tasks. Even in his lifetime, that stuff was mostly handled by his advisers, Abu Bakr and Umar.


I am gonna have to disagree on that 
maybe we read from different sources but according to how much I read Muhammed actually designed most of them and even after his death Umar and Abo Bakr and even all the 4 Khalifas kept him as base to draw from for their next action
but for living proof have you ever read Quran according to all history resources Muhammed wrote the entire thing on his own and while the poem part can be given back to him being an INFP the whole Islamic system even back in the days of Umar and Abu Bakr was based off of this book
not to mention the masterpiece the book itself is any country can adapt Quran as a ruling policy and things could go smoothly and even after his death actually till now Quran remains the base of rules and ruling for all the Muslim countries saying that Muhammed did not design any of the systems is just unrealistic since Quran itself is a system designed and still used


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Kay dash said:


> I am gonna have to disagree on that
> maybe we read from different sources but according to how much I read Muhammed actually designed most of them and even after his death Umar and Abo Bakr and even all the 4 Khalifas kept him as base to draw from for their next action
> but for living proof have you ever read Quran according to all history resources Muhammed wrote the entire thing on his own and while the poem part can be given back to him being an INFP the whole Islamic system even back in the days of Umar and Abu Bakr was based off of this book
> not to mention the masterpiece the book itself is any country can adapt Quran as a ruling policy and things could go smoothly and even after his death actually till now Quran remains the base of rules and ruling for all the Muslim countries saying that Muhammed did not design any of the systems is just unrealistic since Quran itself is a system designed and still used


Quran was written over a period of 23 years. Most policies in the Quran were given after the situations had occurred, and after considerable dialogue had taken place between Muhammad and his followers. Anyone with half a brain can manage to create a workable system in 23 years given these circumstances. 

The real 'management', such as the Bayt al Mal and codifying the law, happened after Muhammad. During Muhammad's lifetime, you didn't even have Quran in the form of a book, let alone Ahadith. I think the role Muhammad's followers played is vastly underestimated due to how much of it they credited to Muhammad. Muhammad was a great preacher who preached through example. He was more of a teacher than a taskmaster or commander.


----------



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

Stawker said:


> Quran was written over a period of 23 years. Most policies in the Quran were given after the situations had occurred, and after considerable dialogue had taken place between Muhammad and his followers. Anyone with half a brain can manage to create a workable system in 23 years given these circumstances.
> 
> The real 'management', such as the Bayt al Mal and codifying the law, happened after Muhammad. During Muhammad's lifetime, you didn't even have Quran in the form of a book, let alone Ahadith. I think the role Muhammad's followers played is vastly underestimated due to how much of it they credited to Muhammad. Muhammad was a great preacher who preached through example. He was more of a teacher than a taskmaster or commander.


I see I think I understand


----------

